# What Classes Are You Taking Spring Semester 2008?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Econometrics
Macroeconomics
International Trade
Money and Banking
Managerial Accounting


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Modern Britain 
Seminar in Women and Contemporary Issues (I think the subtitle is Sex, Race, and Videotape)
Women in American History II 
Intro to Ecology and Evolution
The Latin American Woman
Patterns in Civilization: Love


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

archaic said:


> Modern Britain
> Seminar in Women and Contemporary Issues (I think the subtitle is Sex, Race, and Videotape)
> Women in American History II
> Intro to Ecology and Evolution
> ...


Wow, those are awesome classes!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

English and Ceramics. I'm attempting English for the 3rd time so figure if I do a fun class along with it I might make it through the semester.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Research for 12 credits
Latin (audit)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## AcidicJuiceMotel (Jan 8, 2008)

Introduction to Western Philosophy
French: Intermediate Writing
Theatre: Introduction to Design and Production
Theatre: Introduction to the Art of Acting
Introduction to the History and Language of Western Theatre II


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Japanese 102
Economics 101
Psychology 101
Math 170 (Pre-Calc)
Japanese Calligraphy
Japanese History 101


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

trewlaneyy said:


> archaic said:
> 
> 
> > Modern Britain
> ...


I just hope they're not _too_ challenging. It's (hopefully) my last semester!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Business Communication
Finance
Accounting
Legal Environment
Biology
Biology Lab


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Intro To Biological Science. class and lad

english - Critical/Argumentative Writing. i have to give two presentations 

math- Geometry. (i hate math)

Intro To Earth Science. class and lab.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Experimental Psychology 2 (Thesis class)
Applied Psychology (Internship class)
Multiculturalism Seminar 
History and Theory of Sociology
Metaphsyics

I'm taking biology 1 and 2 this summer


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

With every class there has to be a goal so one will succeed and benefit from it.)

Abnormal Psychology (I'm going to analyze myself to death to benefit greatly from this class)
Personality Theories (I'm going to analyze myself as well and try to formulate an embracing integral personality theory)
Child and Adolescent Development (to understand more of my development.)
Fieldwork in Psychology (this is going to be fun, I'm going to gain experience in what I really want to be doing in life. Clinical psychologist here I come.)
Psychology of Shyness (to understand some of the issues I struggle with)
English (need to improve my writing skills more)

Almost the same classes I had last semester though I dropped it due to depression.

Interesting classes you all have. Good luck with the semester!!! 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

organic chem
physics II
greek and roman mythology
japanese writing
calculus II


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Gerard said:


> With every class there has to be a goal so one will succeed and benefit from it.)
> 
> Abnormal Psychology (I'm going to analyze myself to death to benefit greatly from this class)
> Personality Theories (I'm going to analyze myself as well and try to formulate an embracing integral personality theory)
> ...


From your career choice & education it looks like you know alot about psychology. Have you come across anything yet that can be helpful for a person dealing with anxiety? Thanks.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ag said:


> Gerard said:
> 
> 
> > With every class there has to be a goal so one will succeed and benefit from it.)
> ...


I think I found a cure for anxiety. I'll post it in coping. I haven't written it yet, yet I will eventually and post it on coping.

Hey ag, nice meeting you on "member photo gallery."

But for now, just try experimenting with the simple following techniques.

I do all of these given that we are multidimensional. It's like a holistic approach to getting better.

Personally I'm not anxious as I was 10 years ago. 5 years ago. 4 years ago. 2 years ago. 1 year ago. And almost completely not anxious now. I just suffer from not holding a close, solid, meaningful friend, yet.

Eating well (good nutrition, healthy intake of food pyramid, supplements, vitamins, etc., lots of water)
Exercising. (cardiovascular, walk, simple things you could do inside even, be creative.)
Self massage does wonders too.
Weight training. 
(these four help improve physical well being. Internet research the gains, they are all positive)
Visit nature (an experience will make you in tuned with the spiritual bond of what became before us and regaining that ground back especially living in industrialized cities, developing a spirituality will make you wiser if you were to read an author like Edward Abbey)
Subtle energy exercise (such as yoga, qigong, tai chi, acupressure, reflexology, etc.)
Breathing. (deep breathes)
(These last two encourages a stable regulated emotional well being. Internet research the gains, they are all positive.)
Affirmations. Create your own. (ie I like myself, I am confident, I'm likable. I want to get better. Etc.)
Look at the many positives in your life.
Look at what you are grateful and thankful in your life. (improves spirituality)
Look at the many positives in other people.
(the last three encourages and promotes self esteem and self awareness if you don't have it. useful to succeed in recovery)
Visualization (picture you not being anxious in whatever situation, picture what you want in life from relationships to work to pleasure, to whatever your heart desires)
Mindfulness (try being at the present moment, to get rid of pestering thoughts)
Follow a belief system, worldview, spiritual or philosophy way of life that you can resonate with that will give meaning and purpose for you and a higher understanding of your mental health troubles. 
Taking care of your needs. (very important, listen to yourself, listen to your conscience, listen to your voice, listen to your needs, listen to your heart)
The biggest anxiety breaker. Journaling. (This is very important. Write and write everything about your thoughts on your anxiety issues (important). Look at them. Try to understand them (important). Look at them from different perspectives meaning your own and other people (important). Counter lies with truth (important). Dialogue about anxiety to yourself and anxiety back(important). Have a conversation with anxiety (important). Explore your anxiety issues to a point where you can't really say anything more (important). Sooner or later after all that work you will understand your anxiety. If you "understand" your anxiety issues then you will no longer experience anxiety. Do this everyday as much as you possible can. Mostly all the different types of therapy modules stresses this "understanding" of your symptoms. That's why people go in to therapy. That's basically it for healing anxiety. 
If you journal a lot in general it will definitely help you to always look at your problems from a higher plane and be more readily to tackle them and solve them easily.
If you journal a lot it will help you with your verbal expression and how you communicate with others in general.
The more you know how to relate to yourself, the more you know how to relate to others.
If you journal a lot you understand yourself more and more.
Journaling can be considered as the 99 cent therapist.
Journaling can also help more with any other problem you have not necessarily only anxiety. If you decide to journal about every single problem you have in wanting to understand, now that's talking about personal growth. If you journal a lot on any problem you'll find the answer through the same exploration of questioning it to death, looking at it in different perspectives, dialoging (sp?) with it, dialoging with the individuals in the problem. Remember try your best to explore it fully to it's actualized degree. Actualized meaning complete understanding. This is the point in therapy once again. All the therapist wants is for you to understand yourself. 
For behavior modification:
Small steps for they are achievable.
Write a goals list (step by step by step, progressively harder)
Write a life goals list and reflect and meditate on it every single day.
Or try visualizing and fantasizing about your goal or your life goals list every single day to enforce your activeness in that goal(s) or in just getting better.
Congratulate yourself after every goal even the most smallest one.
Treat yourself out to something a movie, restaurant, candy, a tv show etc. for a good job done.
Use the resources in this forum as much as you possible can.
Try volunteering perhaps, to get exposure.
Try joining clubs, groups, organizations that you find meaningful. 
Push a little and a little over your threshold of anxiety more and more gradually each time.
Therefore you bump your comfortability threshold higher and higher each time.
Don't see nothing as a failure but a success. Everything you do, you learn from it. There is no such thing as human failure. Well that's what I believe. 
Develop your hobbies, interests, passions so you have more to relate with other people, and it as well improves your self esteem, and likability.

And when you do all that and you succeed and you no longer have anxiety issues, your next job is encourage that same recovery plan of your own experience to the rest of individuals who are still struggling with those similar problems or issues. And that's basically it.

I had another cure that's almost similar to the journal aspect (since it's the biggest thing to understand anxiety) but it has a lot of dense psychological literature theories that requires me to actually study it, reflect on it, and finally write about it like a college/university paper or dissertation. Which I will do a little later to clarify how "understanding" really occurs. When you "understand" a symptom, you "cure" it. It won't haunt you any more, well just to a degree where it not dysfunction you in life, because not all anxiety is bad such as losing a loved one, missing someone, etc.

But if you do all the following that I described, I know for certain you will recover so much faster if you do all the modules concurrently given we are multidimensional or holistic. Of course you can't do it all, but do as much as possible you can with probably just a few each day. And sooner or later everything all these skills, habits, learnings will be ingrained in your system neurologically, nervous systemly (sp?), mentally, etc., and you'll respond way way way much better to every anxiety issue guaranteed and if you explore the journaling to other realms of your everyday problems, you'll be smarter in responding to such problems as well. I guarantee it. If it has worked for me, I know, well I feel that it will work for you.

Of course, there's nothing more frustrating for oneself, if you don't do the routine, do the exercises, do the things that will promote healthy change for you, do the do. As Nike says, "Do it!" And the initially goal is how much do you want to get better? How much do you want to grow? How much do you want a better life? How much do you want the things that you want? How much do you want to experience whatever you want to experience? How much? How much? HOW MUCH? This is the initial question one should ask not for just anxiety issues, but every single yearn your heart desires. And that's the initial step, that's the initial goal, that's the initial motivation. If you have that. If you have that, well then good. You are most certainly ready to experience what this so precious, so sweet, so short, so beautiful thing called life is all about? Are you ready. I have been so much, and I'm pushing myself even more this year because I have that still burgeoning motivation.

Anyway that's what I know and what I think has helped me big time. And with that ag, I hope you the best in recovery.

Good luck and best wishes,

Gerard


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Word Processing 1
Nutrition
Interpersonal Communication (I might be the biggest moron in the world to have signed up for this one voluntarily, but this is my last semester of community college and I've been wanting to see if taking this would have some sort of positive impact on my SA. Since I've made it through speech, maybe I can live through this too. Heaven help me.)


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Gerard that's a good post. Tons of useful information in there. And coming from a future clinical psychologist you know the information is top notch.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

carry said:


> Word Processing 1
> Nutrition
> Interpersonal Communication (*I might be the biggest moron *in the world to have signed up for this one voluntarily, but this is my last semester of community college and I've been wanting to see if taking this would have some sort of positive impact on my SA. Since I've made it through speech, maybe I can live through this too. Heaven help me.)


Why?? Challenging yourself is always good. You will learn valuable skills in that class. G.luck.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

Child development
Mental health
Wound Care/Tissue damage
Community nursing inc. 10 weeks in a clinic (argh!)

Some other healthcare bits and pieces. We don't usually have distinct classes, just a mish-mash of things.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

international marketing 376
advertising 340.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Philosophy 
Statistics 
Asian American Studies
Speech
Sociology


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

-Cell and Molecular Biology Laboratory (6 hour labs, woohoo!)
-Eukaryotic Cell Biology
-Vertebrate Evolution (another lab course)
-Social Change in Modern Africa (and now for something completely different)

I justify the light course load with the fact that I'm taking two lab courses, and already work in a genetics lab as it is! Oh, and I'm not good at handling stress.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

--EKG Lab
--Cardiorespiratory pathopysiology
--Special populations (exercise and caring for older and younger populations)


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Introduction to Roman Civ
English Composition I
Introduction to Greek II
History of Europe to 1648
Intermediate Latin II
Introduction to Music

I hate 100-levels *pouts*


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

Biology 102 and then i'm done!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Dropped English so now it's Ceramics and the dumbass Library Studies that everyone is require to take.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

German (first year)
Spanish (Third year)
Principles of Criminology
Family Law
Seminar in Gender and Feminism
Contemporary Social Theory


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Introduction To Poetry
Intermed Creatve Wrtg:Fiction
Elementary Japanese
Abnormal Psychology (... :b )
Social Relations

...The hardest part is getting though the stress alone...


----------



## pickedlastingym (Sep 22, 2006)

French 102
Introduction to Professional Writing
Psychology
American Non-Fiction/Journalism
Concert Band

Yay no math/science!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I took creative writing last semester. I'd been wanting to take it for a while (years), but it was always full by the time I got to register (basically the day you can start registering is based on how many credit hours you already have).

Yeah. No. I dropped it on the last possible week. I screwed it all up because I missed a lot of classes because... yeah.

Oh, yeah, and I was so excited when I started and I twigged that it was taught by the author of one of my favourite novels.

:sigh

And she liked the two crappy poems I did submit.

:sigh



pickedlastingym said:


> Yay no math/science!


Yay indeed! :boogie I HATE MATH. :afr Honestly... I'm TERRIBLE with it, absolutely atrociously terrible.

I wasn't much better with science, though when I was little, all the things I wanted to be were science-rela... *imitates voice of "Look Around You" narrator* Stop rambling... now.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Java 
2. C++
3. Study Habits Development 
4. Survey of British Literature 
5. Logic & Semantics
6. Precalc


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Intro to Psych 
Intro to Social Work 
Intro to Sociology

Gerard, The Psychology of Shyness sounds like a cool class!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Beginning Guitar
Intro to Anthropology 
Intro to Philosophy
Video Production

I'm excited! My classes this year are so much better than last year's.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Where my engineers at?

microelectronics II
signals and systems II
microsystem design
partial differential equations and fourier analysis II


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Information Services I 
Descriptive Cataloguing II
Business Communications in Libraries
Computer Applications in Libraries
History of Western Civilization


----------



## Shy One (May 21, 2005)

A lot of you have a lot of classes. I feel like a bum. Do you work too??


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Just GE stuff. Unfortunately a couple of classes I registered for were canceled so I had to get replacements for them. Damn it. :mum This is the "real" official schedule

PSYC-331-Psychology of the Personality-MW 1-2:15pm
ANTH-301-Primate Behavior-T 7-9:45pm
AMST-300-Intro to American Pop Culture-Thu 7-9:45pm
LBST-310-The California Experience-M 7-9:45pm
AFRO-356-African American Music Appreciation-WEB

And I start class tonight. Oh joy. :roll I'm scared because I'm taking 5 classes instead of my normal 4, and since I don't deal with stress well... :afr


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

archaic said:


> Modern Britain
> Seminar in Women and Contemporary Issues (I think the subtitle is Sex, Race, and Videotape)
> Women in American History II
> Intro to Ecology and Evolution
> ...


My US Women's History class got canceled (2 days before the semester began!) so I replaced it with Plants & People, a 100-level course on plant appreciation. :clap I should take a seventh class, but I can't find anything that fits and I don't really think I can handle that many anyway. I'll just graduate in the summer.

And I work, but not very much anymore. I learned my lesson last semester.


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

Intro to Sociology
Intro to World Religions
Medical Terminology
Sign Language 1


----------



## erieur (Jan 27, 2008)

Advanced Japanese II
Intensive Elementary German
Medical Anthropology
Transformation of Japan: Modernization


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Intro to Biology/Lab
Beginning Fiction Workshop
Modern Military History, 1815-Present
Intro to Contemporary Social Problems
Intro to Criminal Justice


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I plan on taking a break. If I take anything it would be Mth 160(Calculus for the Social and Managerial Sciences).


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm a psych major, So I'm taking:
Research Seminar - basically you read about a hundred research articles write this giant paper summarizing the findings, and to propose your own research that hasn't been covered yet. My topic is social anxiety, so that's pretty interesting to me. :boogie 

History of Philosophy II - boooorrring.... oke 

Neo-classical Literature - kinda interesting... :um 

Science, technology, and Society - a pointless gen ed. class that summarizes common-sense crap you learned in high school (total waste of time and money) :no 

Critical Thinking - how to analyze arguments and to think unbiased...kinda boring and common-sense :sus


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

Antiquities and Modernities
Environmental Geology
General Chemistry
Intro to Gender Studies
Beginning Rock Climbing
Chorale


----------

